# Smoking - my joy/my hate.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Last night I ran out of cigarettes :doublesho:doublesho 

My car was in the garage waiting for it's S.V BOS to be buffed off  so I couldn't go and get any.

12 hours without a cigarette was tough but despite being a short time, I felt better, I could breathe more easily, my mouth felt better and my throat felt clear. I didn't feel like a cigarette but it was certain times of the night ie: after a film or just before a shower I would have a cigarette that I missed it.

I got some this morning and the nicotine rush was unbelievable, I felt dizzy. For a few seconds I felt great, then feeling guilty and dirty for returning to this disgusting habit.

Anyone successfully quit smoking? Any advice?


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I did about 3 years ago, and it made such a difference. But stupidly started again after 2 years of no smoke. But kicking the habbit again to due starting fitness training, I did a 12 mile hike in the brecon beacons black mountains on saturday and it nerly killed me I could not breath so it's time to quit and get back my health.

Coming to the end of my first day, now and as you I can feel difference already. The best thing is getting taste back, but the worst last time I used to weigh about 10.5 stone and piled weight on to nerly being just under 13 stone.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

As they say "quiting smoking is easy, I've done it loads of times"
I've given it up for 3 years then went back, give it up for 8 years and went back,
and various times in between, I've tried patchs etc but the only times I've lasted
(if you can call it that) was going cold turkey. Terrible habit, now that I'm retired
it's even harder, because I'm at home alone (cue violins) most of the day.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

gordonpuk said:


> now that I'm retired
> it's even harder, because I'm at home alone (cue violins) most of the day.


Losing my job and sitting at home was what got me again. I found the whole the craving thing just never went, every time someone lights up a *** I just wanted one.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Flair said:


> Losing my job and sitting at home was what got me again. I found the whole the craving thing just never went, every time someone lights up a *** I just wanted one.


For me, it's because 'I Can' when I want, in work I'd have to wait for a break,
I find myself smoking even if I don't really want one now.
At the weekend, when SWMBO is home, I can get up in the morning and we can go out, come back in the afternoon and I've not smoked at all, leave me on my own and that's it. Tonight I haven't smoked much but right now SWMBO is in bed and I'm practically chain smoking!


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Wanting to smoke a cigarette is just a thought. Thoughts are like clouds, they come and go. You have thousands of thoughts through out the day. When the thought to light up comes up, just think of something else. The thought will leave you. One day at a time. I have quit smoking for 7 months now using this thought method. It's not easy especially after smoking for over 35 years.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Read a book or watch a video by Allen Carr, his philosophy got my friend off the weed and damned well nearly got me cured too.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been clean for over a year now.

Actually giving up for me was easy. 

I had a cig just because it's what i did after football and with a pint. It tasted horrible, I stank and I felt terrible.

I looked at it and thought "I don't want to do this anymore".

To get to the "I don't want to do this anymore" stage took a long time though.

It is completely mental and you will not quit unless your mind is right. Wanting to quit is not enough. You have to not want to smoke.

Be prepared, you will get a head and chest cold (possibly and infection) after 3 months and you will hack up the most horribly couloured stuff after that. 

But, I promise you. You will feel better and fitter than you have done since you were a child.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It isn't so much needing one for me.

I gave up for 2 years and stupidly had one when i was p1ssed and it started again. My problem times are :-

Cup of tea on morning time - always have a ***
After a film in the ads
waiting for wax to cure or after drying etc (This is the worst time as I could smoke 5 **** during a detail over 4 hours
When the mrs gets in from work and goes in the shower I always open the window and chat to her in there.

its breaking these times as much as the need for a ***


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm so glad i never started smoking as it just seems so hard to stop.

My mum's excuse is that she coughs stuff up eww when she tries to stop. She doesn't realise (or doesn't want to) that it is probably the gunk trying to clear her system.
She always blamed my dad for her not stopping ('he won't stop and i can't stop if i smell dad's cigs' sort of thing). 

Dad stopped and she still didnt stop. It seems bonkers to a non-smoker how someone can poison their system with them. 

She also thinks that sucking a mint gets rid of the pong 

Good luck if you are trying to stop.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I've never been a smoker apart form "giving it a go" as I think everyone does in their teenage rebellious stage. 

What stopped me is that my dad was a very heavy smoker (30-40 Park Drive) a day for years. I can still hear him now coughing in a morning. A combination of heart/lung disease killed him when he was just 47, and I was in my late teens. I still have the feeling that I was robbed of my dad. Thing is that's how it was then, everyone smoked, the damage that it does to you was only just becoming general knowledge.

It's different today unless you come from another planet everyone knows the damage smoking does, yet still choose to do it which is bizarre. Also as a none smoker you notice just how much smokers "Stink" their breath, clothes, house, car, even their pets, everything they come close to.

If you're a smoker and trying to give up, you have my sympathy. I watched my dad try umpteen times, only to start again. If you can't give up for yourself, give it up for your kids. It's not nice losing someone you love to something that's avoidable.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Dampdog - that's terrible for you.
My husband lost his 1st wife to the same thing caused by smoking a few years ago. She was only in her 40's too. He used to smoke aswell and is worse than a non-smoker who has never smoked now. He puts it down to nobody knowing any better in the past but i think a lot of it was addiction too.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> He puts it down to nobody knowing any better in the past but i think a lot of it was addiction too.


I think that's very true. It's almost 30 years since I lost my dad, and I feel I've missed out on a lot while growing up. But that's how it was then, everyone smoked and the dangers of doing so were only just starting to be fully understood. My heart sinks when I see kids smoking, it seems more prevalent in young girls than boys for some reason. Yet they're taught about the dangers as soon as the get into secondary school. Then again at that age you feel imortal...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I started smoking about 3/4 years ago, and I've hugely been on/off since. I could go the whole day without a ***, sure I'd feel under a bit of pressure but I'd get there quite easily. I'm not hugely addicted - infact I went 3 weeks without a *** no sweat - I just enjoy it, that's my problem. It usually compliments whatever I'm doing too (browsing on here, TV, working on a car/bike whatever).


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Trouble is, I had a smoke whilst reading this thread.

I want to stop but it is bloody hard :wall:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Lee I absolutely agree - I'd also have one just now if I wasn't in the college library. Roll on 4pm. 

I do really enjoy it. I never really say to myself "I want to quit" it's more "I need to quit". Due to money/health/whatever.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Trouble is, I had a smoke whilst reading this thread.
> 
> I want to stop but it is bloody hard :wall:


Thing is I've seen it with my dad, when his health started to suffer, he tried loads of times and just couldn't manage it. I think it is easier today, the chemist is full of patches and gizmo's to help quit.

That's why I don't judge people who smoke, as much as I know it's knackering them and it's horrible and smelly. It's a addiction in the real meaning. Like all these things, it's the wanting to stop that is the biggy.

I'm sure if I'd been a smoker, my heart problems would have killed me by now.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

This is the thing mate.

If smoking was invented this century, It would be banned due to it's addictive nature but the govt would lose too much money in tazes, but thats another topic.

I am going to stop - Need to pack it in for my health and the Mrs who doesn't smoke bloody detests it


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

May be we should start a "DW members quiting smoking help thread supplying rapid response support" or such like.

It's 3.20 and so far today not had one, to take my mind off it I went to the cinema,
English reborn.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

well done Gordon.. good on you. :thumb: today I've had two, however I chucked the second one away halfway through cause I got such a migraine. god knows what causes it :wall:

Lee, do you smoke roll-ups?


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I gave up just over 18 months ago after having smoked on and off for about 25 years.

I did it through willpower and positive mental attitude.

What really helped me crack it this time was that I had slowly began to hate everything about smoking and therefore the psychological side of stopping was not too bad.

Good luck to anyone trying to give up


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Similar to Adam above - we (Wife & me) both gave up Jan last year. I'd finally had enough and wanted to stop due to health, cost etc.
I'd thought about quitting many times over the years but it always seemed a bit half hearted though. This time I knew I meant it - and I actually found it a lot easier than expected. Especially as we were both a bit grumpy and snippy for the first week or so.

I'm possibly very lucky where I can work all day alongside smokers, stand outside with them while they have their smoke breaks, even have the occasional cigar (1 every 6 months maybe) - but I've never been tempted to have another cigarette.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

My two most difficult ones to give up were the first one in the morning and the one after dinner.

So, what I did was change my routine.

Instead of popping out for a smoke first thing I made myself sit down and have breakfast with my son - he thought it was wonderful that Daddy was joining him for breakfast, so I scored brownie points there and cut out a smoke.

The one after dinner was solved by having a half an hour kip. When I woke up any cravings had passed.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

It's habit for me.

Wake up - cigarette.

After food/breakfast - coffee & cigarette.

Just before leaving work - cigarette.

Just before going into work - cigarette.

Waiting for wax to cure on car - coffee/cigarette.

Just before bed - cigarette.

The last time I tried to quit, when I hit these times, I couldn't cope, I felt lost and disappointed that my faithful friend wasn't there.

To non smokers, this will seem ludicrous i know but it's so important to smokers.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

It's tough but it can be done. I stopped after 25 years and regret not quitting sooner.

I got those plastic ciggies and they worked a treat. The first few weeks are the hardest after that you should be ok.
Every time I craved out came the plastic ciggie, until I managed to go without it for a few days.

get your routine changed when you quit and it should be easier.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I know that it sounds stupid, but I smoked for 8 years and then one day gave up overnight. 

I only ever smoked at the pub, playing snooker or at football. They banned it at the pub and snooker place and then the football was no smoking in the new season. 

So I packed up. For 6 months afterwards, and every three days or so, I would put the cash that I would have paid for cigarettes in a separate wallet. It was only 12 quid a week or so, but after 6 months I had £300 to spend. I didn't save it either, I bought a DA polisher, worklights and some new wax. 

I'll not smoke again. It just depends on how much you 'want' to do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Gave up just over 12 months ago without patches or anything, could murder a *** somedays but dont give in


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> It's habit for me.
> 
> Wake up - cigarette.
> 
> ...


This was me 5 years back, One day I said to myself, enough is enough, that was it,never again


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Smoke free for just over a week now, and dam I feel so much better now. And I have managed to go from only being able to run 0.49 mile to 1.5 mile in 12 min in one week.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

gordonpuk said:


> As they say "quiting smoking is easy, I've done it loads of times"
> I've given it up for 3 years then went back, give it up for 8 years and went back,
> and various times in between, I've tried patchs etc but the only times I've lasted
> (if you can call it that) was going cold turkey. Terrible habit, now that I'm retired
> it's even harder, because I'm at home alone (cue violins) most of the day.


10 days or so in. . . . . 
I'm really, REALLY struggling today, don't know why, you think it would get better.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

gordonpuk said:


> 10 days or so in. . . . .
> I'm really, REALLY struggling today, don't know why, you think it would get better.


Stick with it matey, it'll pay dividends in the long run.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

gordonpuk said:


> 10 days or so in. . . . .
> I'm really, REALLY struggling today, don't know why, you think it would get better.


Keep going mate!

You have done really well to get to 10 days, so don't give in now.

When things get bad, like they have done today for you, just remind yourself that the cravings for a cigarette will eventually pass. They aren't very pleasant, but they are not going to harm you - going back on the smokes will though!


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

In to the 3rd week smoke free and no cheating! Not been using the
nicotine replacement this weekend.
Anyone else giving up to?


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Well done mate, 3 weeks is good going :thumb:

I stopped a few years ago now and found it got easier after the first 3 or 4 weeks. After a little while you seem to forget about smoking and just get on with other things.

Best advice I can offer is to save the money you normally spend on smokes and then when you feel like a smoke, count up the money and you'll realise how much you've saved.
After the first month, buy yourself something with the money you've saved. It makes it worthwhile.

I also found that starting to do some exercise helped. After a few weeks of exercise, you realise how much fitter you are and how much better you feel and realise that smoking will undo all the hard work.

Good luck with it.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i have been smoking ten years and big respect to those who have stopped i really dont know how you do it(i obvioustly have no self control) but truth be told i enjoy it to much.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

-damon- said:


> i have been smoking ten years and big respect to those who have stopped i really dont know how you do it(i obvioustly have no self control) but truth be told i enjoy it to much.


I don't think you can be cajoled in to it, you need to want to give up
yourself, there were many reasons I wanted to quit and just decided one day to stop, I enjoyed it to, at the moment I'm missing the habit not so much the addiction.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

smoked 40 to 50 per day for years ...gave up April this year, though I am using one of those e cigs and now I cant stand the smell of a cig


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

gordonpuk said:


> I don't think you can be cajoled in to it, you need to want to give up
> yourself, there were many reasons I wanted to quit and just decided one day to stop, I enjoyed it to, at the moment I'm missing the habit not so much the addiction.


i would love more than anything to give up but i just enjoy it to much,cleaning the car with a brew and a ***=heaven lol


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

gordonpuk said:


> 10 days or so in. . . . .
> I'm really, REALLY struggling today, don't know why, you think it would get better.


Read your thread late..hope your doing ok. It's not easy, but the first couple of weeks are the hardest. It will get easier, just think or do other things (clean your glass on the interior) when you get the urge to light up. Good luck my friend.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 2, 2011)

I "quit" about a year and a half ago. One of the hardest things I've ever done. I tried maybe 4 times over the last 10 years to quit but everytime I started again. Once I had quit for over 2 years and then started up again. I'm hoping this time I can stick with it, I'm going to try but who knows.....


----------



## fewsoresutt (Nov 4, 2011)

*Need help to finding some information about site owner..*

Hi there, I'm newbie, could you help me to find some information about owner 
of these site: http://narodnoeavto.com ?

Thank You!


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

fewsoresutt said:


> Hi there, I'm newbie, could you help me to find some information about owner
> of these site: http://narodnoeavto.com ?
> 
> Thank You!


:spam:
same post all over forums on the internet


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

gordonpuk said:


> :spam:
> same post all over forums on the internet


The bots are clever wee buggers!

How is the non-smoking going?

3 days, 3 weeks and 3 months are supposed to be key time points when giving and looking back on this thread you have already gone past the 3 week stage.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

So how are you doing on your smoking? Or should I say not smoking.


gordonpuk said:


> :spam:
> same post all over forums on the internet


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm doing OK thanks, I've come off the 'aids' and in freefall but it's OK, I do have the odd
moment where I'd like one but not given in. YEAH!


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

gordonpuk said:


> I'm doing OK thanks, I've come off the 'aids' and in freefall but it's OK, I do have the odd
> moment where I'd like one but not given in. YEAH!


Good for you, just don't give in to them cancer sticks. Do you notice how bad smokers smell now that you are a non-smoker?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

MAUI said:


> Good for you, just don't give in to them cancer sticks. Do you notice how bad smokers smell now that you are a non-smoker?


Strange you should bring that up, my wife has been at her friend tonight who smokes, and I could smell it as soon as she came home.

Worse - I can smell it in my car and I never smoked in there.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

gordonpuk said:


> I'm doing OK thanks, I've come off the 'aids' and in freefall but it's OK, I do have the odd
> moment where I'd like one but not given in. YEAH!


Well done!

I am now at 19 months off the **** and something happens and I think to myself that I would love a a quick puff.

Thankfully the moment quickly passes.

And it will for you as well!


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't fall for that quick puff won't hurt and I can control it, because you will be hooked again. Like you said that urge quickly passes.



Adam D said:


> Well done!
> 
> I am now at 19 months off the **** and something happens and I think to myself that I would love a a quick puff.
> 
> ...


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Still off the smokes, this is my first full month 'clean'


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

gordonpuk said:


> Still off the smokes, this is my first full month 'clean'


Well done you! Being clean feels great eh?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm an on/off 'social' smoker.. for example I can now go days without a cigarette but if I have one then the chances are I'll have at least 10 throughout the rest of the day. As stupid as it sounds, I'm not actually addicted to nicotine, it's the feeling of having something in my hand. And also blowing out smoke.

I've tried the whole pen thing and it doesn't work, I just enjoy smoking when I do.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I'm an on/off 'social' smoker.. for example I can now go days without a cigarette but if I have one then the chances are I'll have at least 10 throughout the rest of the day. As stupid as it sounds, I'm not actually addicted to nicotine, it's the feeling of having something in my hand. And also blowing out smoke.
> 
> I've tried the whole pen thing and it doesn't work, I just enjoy smoking when I do.


Same here to a degree, I have always been able to stop and start at will.

I love the feeling of inhaling smoke at the moment though. but a pack of 20 will last me until new year easily.


----------

